# Traduttore italiano-inglese

## akiross

Ciao

qualcuno conosce qualche bel traduttore? tipo dizionario intendo, che faccia ita-ing e vice versa, possibilmente con molti vocaboli (su rh avevo uno che aveva si e no 30 vocaboli in libreria... di cui meta' li avevo aggiunti io).

Se e' qualcosa tipo babylon, cha ha dietro una rete di dizionati e glossari, meglio

grazie

ciao

----------

## MonsterMord

Visto che servirebbe anche a me e' tempo di fare un bel:

```
UP
```

Ho installato stardict ma cercavo un traduttore (anche pessimo) e non un dizionario.

Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io uso http://www.sapere.it/gr/DictionarySearchServlet?DS_action=Init e devo dire che non e' malaccio

----------

## randomaze

Ho trovato al volo questo:

http://www.linuxboxitalia.net/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=59

ma, se funziona, come ecc. sta a te scoprirlo  :Razz: 

EDIT: la homepage: http://fjolliton.free.fr/babytrans/

----------

## morellik

Io uso questo con molto profitto:

http://wordtrans.sourceforge.net/index.php

morellik

----------

## randomaze

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Io uso questo con molto profitto:
> 
> http://wordtrans.sourceforge.net/index.php
> 
> 

 

Sembra qualcosa di assoluto pregio. I dizionari sono "buoni"?

----------

## gutter

Io uso questo: 

http://it.wordreference.com/it/translation.asp

ma quello di fedeleallalinea mi sembra sia migliore   :Wink: 

----------

## morellik

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Io uso questo con molto profitto:
> 
> http://wordtrans.sourceforge.net/index.php
> 
>  
> ...

 

Non sono malaccio, anche perche' puo' usare i dizionari di babylon (ma non quelli di ultima generazione), dizionari in formato testo (quindi espandibili anche a mano),  e quelli di dict (su www.freedict.de ci sono i dizionari eng-ita e ita-eng).

CIauz

morellik

----------

## n3mo

Non vorrei dire stupidaggini ma Google ?

http://www.google.it/language_tools?hl=it

----------

## croot

allora, se non vado errato:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge app-dicts/babytrans
```

poi:

```
wget ftp://ftp.ac-grenoble.fr/ge/languages/babylon_dict/EngtoIta.dic.gz

mv EngtoIta.dic.gz /usr/share/babytrans

cd /usr/share/babytrans && gzip -d EngtoIta.dic.gz && mv EngtoIta.dic Engtoita.dic

babytrans &
```

Tra le opzioni scegli lingua italiana.

 :Smile:  ciao.Last edited by croot on Wed Sep 29, 2004 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@croot: metti un po' di phpbbcode  :Wink: 

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *croot wrote:*   

> allora, se non vado errato:
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge app-dicts/babytrans
> ```
> ...

 

bash-2.05b# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~ppc" emerge app-dicts/babytrans

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "app-dicts/babytrans" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- app-dicts/babytrans-0.9.2-r2 (masked by: missing keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

bash-2.05b#

Perchè mi da questo errore ???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@NIX.NIX: non esiste per ppc http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=babytrans

----------

## n3m0

Per chi in passato ha usato il traduttore veloce sulla home page di babylon, e a un certo punto si è trovato l'home page cambiata...

Non disperi: http://web.archive.org/web/20030927161907/http://www.babylon.com/

----------

## nick_spacca

 *croot wrote:*   

> allora, se non vado errato:
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge app-dicts/babytrans
> ```
> ...

 

A me impone di fare il download PRIMA di  dare l'emerge...e' giusto/normale???

----------

## alexio2ky

il download che richiede è quello di babytrans-en (che è solo un dizionario inglese). visualizza l'ftp con il browser allo stesso indirizzo per engtoita. Dopodichè copi il file english.dic.gz in /usr/portage/distfiles e rilanci "emerge baytrans"

il problema cmq è che all'avvio babytrans non partirà lo stesso perchè dice che manca un file. Da strace credo che si riferisca a questo:

/home/utente/.Xdefaults-localhost

il mio non lo trova

----------

## giudax18

ciao a tutti 

Volevo chiedervi un traduttore da inglese a italiano e viceversa che vada bene per linux.

----------

## lavish

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## luna80

se non vuoi necessariamente un programma ti consiglio

http://it.wordreference.com/it/en/translation.asp

oppure

http://www.google.ch/language_tools?hl=it

oppure 

http://babelfish.altavista.com/

altrimenti non so, io mi trovo bene con questi, sorpattuto con il primo.

----------

## nick_spacca

decisamente Babytrans:

```
nick@nick-book ~ $ eix -v babytrans

* app-dicts/babytrans 

     Available versions:  !0.9.2-r2 0.9.2-r3

     Installed:           0.9.2-r3

     Homepage:            http://fjolliton.free.fr/

     Description:         BabyTrans is a Linux clone of the popular Babylon Translator for Windows.

     License:             GPL-2

```

se hai bisogno di una mano o consiglia su questo, chiedi...

----------

## !equilibrium

Ã¨ sempre + difficile cercare sul forum prima di postare vero?   :Laughing: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-47367-highlight-babytrans.html

----------

## lavish

Grazie DarkAngel76.

Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da giudax18 con questo.

----------

## bandreabis

Novità 3 anni dopo?

----------

